# If you are a quiet person, there is nothing wrong with that



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

*quietstorm wrote:*


> I think it's fine to be a quiet person. Sure it has it's drawbacks, but there's nothing wrong with not being the life of the party or the person who always has something to say. You should be yourself, and if that self does not talk that much than that is okay. It's who you are and everyone in this world can not have the same personality. Being quiet has its rewards as does any other personality type


Well said. I couldnt agree with you more. We are all unique in our own way and there is nothing wrong with being quiet.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanx. Usually I get negative feedback because of this. It's nice to hear that it's okay to be quiet sometimes


----------



## Blink (May 31, 2005)

I agree with you. I'm usually pretty quiet, and I don't see a problem with it now. I used to get anxious a lot being afraid of what others thought of me not talking a lot, but I realize that that was just one of my irrational thoughts.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

I am not ashamed of being quiet. Sometimes I am proud of it. The problem is that those pesky panic attacks drive me nuts. But I would much much rather be thought of as being quiet rather than having social anxiety.


----------

